# The Burn MTB Time Trial



## preparation_h (Sep 22, 2004)

Team Evergreen Racing has something new for the cyclist this year. 
visit www.teamevergreenracing.com


----------



## preparation_h (Sep 22, 2004)

preparation_h said:


> Team Evergreen Racing has something new for the cyclist this year.
> visit www.teamevergreenracing.com


A little teaser....


----------



## JoeProRacer (Dec 26, 2004)

A little something to see what we have done over the winter. A training ride with purpose and goal. But unlike a series, it depends on who shows up. Hope it uses time trial skills more than rocks, ruts, 'n roots skills.


----------

